# right sized hutch for 3 rabbits?



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I've got 3 males, living sepete at the mo, until there neauted! but hopefully they will bond and live together, but i only have a double hutch which is obv not big enough for 3, any ideas? it ideally needs to be like a triple hutch, something that dosn't take up to much room width wise, someone suggested a chicken coop :/ x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You need a shed/playhouse ideally, a hutch really isnt big enough, recommended size for a pair of buns in 6ft minimum. Your hutch doesnt sound very big?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

crofty said:


> You need a shed/playhouse ideally, a hutch really isnt big enough, recommended size for a pair of buns in 6ft minimum. Your hutch doesnt sound very big?


its a 4ft double huctch, but there still only babies so once there fully grown they'll be in the hutch/chicken coop lol I like the idea of a chicken coop! tey have soo much more space than any big rabbit hutch, i tried the shed option mum aint having any of it!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chicken coops aren't the best, as its a very small living space. If its raining, or windy, or the rabbits don't like the rain, then they would not have a lot of space to be in.

I reckon a shed or a wendy house with an attached run would be best for 3.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

is money much of an issue? You could possibly get in touch with someone to build something for you - a large enough indoor area, big enough run but not too high so not as obtrusive as a shed. 

My trio are going to have an 8x6 shed with a 6x6 run which I think is a good space. I don't think a large sheltered space is necessarily important depending on your rabbits - mine don't like being in their hutch so I think it's ok that it's reasonably small - it's basically a place for them to sleep and eat.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Its money AND my mum shes said outright NO to a shed :/ but shes agreed with a chicken coop, its a big coop tho one like this










But they will have a seperate run, which i can connect up or put them in seperate  x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> Its money AND my mum shes said outright NO to a shed :/ but shes agreed with a chicken coop, its a big coop tho one like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those arent as big as they look. I wouldn't house one rabbit in a 4ft hutch im afraid, its just not big enough.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

crofty said:


> Those arent as big as they look. I wouldn't house one rabbit in a 4ft hutch im afraid, its just not big enough.


we have 3 chickens in one, they have outer space to, they are big, certainly the bed area is, the space is bigger than a standard wendy house, but i'll keep on at the wndy house idea :/ x


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats no where near big enough - look at the amount of floor space there is. It might seem big because its quite tall but there isnt enough floor space for 3 rabbits. The inside space looks absolutely tiny as well. As someone has said before, what if its raining? Or cold? Or snowing? They are going to be miserable in that tiny inside space. 

I'm sorry but you should have thought about this before you got them...


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

PurpleCrow said:


> Thats no where near big enough - look at the amount of floor space there is. It might seem big because its quite tall but there isnt enough floor space for 3 rabbits. The inside space looks absolutely tiny as well. As someone has said before, what if its raining? Or cold? Or snowing? They are going to be miserable in that tiny inside space.
> 
> I'm sorry but you should have thought about this before you got them...


we are exploring options atm! there is no difference in size of the coop and a wendy house! in terms of floor space! but mum is saying a defo no to a shed! x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> Its money AND my mum shes said outright NO to a shed :/ but shes agreed with a chicken coop, its a big coop tho one like this
> 
> But they will have a seperate run, which i can connect up or put them in seperate  x


What are the dimensions of the coop? We had one for our 2 girls when they were babies and we quickly changed it for a larger one (a willow palace with an attached run). How big is your run?

Out of interest, where are you? We're in the south west and selling our willow palace so a bit cheaper than in the shop, but you would need to attach your run to it. the upstairs bit is larger than the usual coops, it measures about 4ftx2ft I think, but if your buns like to go inside when it's cold or wet then it's still not big enough.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> What are the dimensions of the coop? We had one for our 2 girls when they were babies and we quickly changed it for a larger one (a willow palace with an attached run). How big is your run?
> 
> Out of interest, where are you? We're in the south west and selling our willow palace so a bit cheaper than in the shop, but you would need to attach your run to it. the upstairs bit is larger than the usual coops, it measures about 4ftx2ft I think, but if your buns like to go inside when it's cold or wet then it's still not big enough.


North Somerset 10 mins from Bristol  They use a 12 ft trampolene, the 2 males use that, on there own cos there fighting, Albert is still in his settling in period so hasn't gone put in the run, the run we got is only sutabe for 1 rabbit, but we will be getting a bigger run, to suit which ever hutch/coop we go for,

how much u selling the willow palace for, cos my mum didnt say no to tht aha it was just a 'oo, thats good' private message me if u dnt wanna put it on here  x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> North Somerset 10 mins from Bristol  They use a 12 ft trampolene, the 2 males use that, on there own cos there fighting, Albert is still in his settling in period so hasn't gone put in the run, the run we got is only sutabe for 1 rabbit, but we will be getting a bigger run, to suit which ever hutch/coop we go for,
> 
> how much u selling the willow palace for, cos my mum didnt say no to tht aha it was just a 'oo, thats good' private message me if u dnt wanna put it on here  x


ideally we'd like £150 for it, we've added another door for better access, lino'd the top part and it's not even a year old. We're in minehead though so quite a way, possibly not worth it once you've taken petrol in to consideration.
Have you tried preloved or ebay? you'll get more size for your money if you buy second hand.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> ideally we'd like £150 for it, we've added another door for better access, lino'd the top part and it's not even a year old. We're in minehead though so quite a way, possibly not worth it once you've taken petrol in to consideration.
> Have you tried preloved or ebay? you'll get more size for your money if you buy second hand.


Yhh it is abit far away, mum suggested making on sililar the the photo i postes but have it 6ft long and have the bed area going right the was across, they they would be out the rain :/ think we would get someone to make it ha ive asked for it for my birthday! aha x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its usually a good idea to think about this before you get bunnies :frown:

The sheltered area in that chicken coop is not big enough, if you get a wendy house you'll need to attach a run. If you cannot give your buns appropriate accomodation then you need to rethink whether its fair to keep them all.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i did think lol, there fine as they are living now! but i want to bond them all and keep them together rather than seperate x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> i did think lol, there fine as they are living now! but i want to bond them all and keep them together rather than seperate x


A 4ft hutch is not big enough as they are living now either im afraid


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

To give an idea, this is how two of mine live. They have an 8x6 shed with 10ft run attached that they have access to during the day through the small door. They get locked into the shed at night for safety. I used to keep pairs in a 6ft hutch with free range in the garden (now I've moved to an area filled with foxes so free ranging isn't an option). I wouldn't dream of using anything small for a pair or even a single rabbit to be honest. The more space they get the happier they are.

This picture shows about a quarter of the shed they live in. They have a 3ft dog kennel inside the shed this is just their bed and never gets shut.









To give an idea of just how much space one rabbit can make full use of watch this. This is also one of my fave videos.
YouTube - The REAL "Energizer Bunny"


----------



## aimeegibbs (Nov 4, 2009)

My c.giant has one double hutch to himself- which i admit is large, but they deserve as much space as possible..therefore if your not wiling to get a bigger hutch you shouldnt have so many rabbits- i hope i dont offend you, but on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch 24hours and imagine being stuck with another 2 animals?


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

aimeegibbs said:


> My c.giant has one double hutch to himself- which i admit is large, but they deserve as much space as possible..therefore if your not wiling to get a bigger hutch you shouldnt have so many rabbits- i hope i dont offend you, but on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch 24hours and imagine being stuck with another 2 animals?


no they wont be stuck inside :/ cos the run on the chicken coop is UNDER the bed, so its all coverd, they will have accses to it all the time, so I don't know where u got the whole "on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch" from :/ x


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you sure your male rabbits are going to get along? My friend recently bought 2 males rabbits which were brought up together from babies, and she had them netured but they started to fight so she had to seperate them, I would watch out for fights!! Everywhere recomends male and females together, but i have 2 unspayed females together who love each other, but they have a 8ft run and a shed, so lots of space! Why don't you buy a 8ft run and have a small hutch in there open at all times, or an Eglu for rabbits? They are quite expensive but last for ages, check out ebay  thats were i get all my runs and stuff from, its much cheaper or buy a large hutch and a fold up run, i used to use a 6ft fold up run for my buns, so you can fold it up when your not using it to save space, hutches are sooo expensive are not much space for buns to run around at all, so go for a hutch and a run, chickens coops can be expensive, look on ebay 

Good luck - sorry for the essay hope it helps


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> no they wont be stuck inside :/ cos the run on the chicken coop is UNDER the bed, so its all coverd, they will have accses to it all the time, so I don't know where u got the whole "on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch" from :/ x


What if its windy and the rain blows? I'm sorry, but rain doesn't fall straight down. Plus the ground will still get wet.

I really think you should have thought about housing the rabbits before you got them all. I seem to remember you refused to keep your hamster in a decent sized cage either


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> no they wont be stuck inside :/ cos the run on the chicken coop is UNDER the bed, so its all coverd, they will have accses to it all the time, so I don't know where u got the whole "on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch" from :/ x


Wind will blow the rain into the run and either way the ground will get wet. Rabbits hate getting wet so they will stay in the sheltered part of the hutch if theres any rain. When i lived with my mum and had a hutch with the rabbits having daytime access to the whole garden, they wouldn't set foot out of the hutch if there wad even the slightest drizzle. If they were already in the garden when rain started they would bolt for the hutch.

How big is the run under the hutch? When the ground gets wet it will become very muddy if your rabbits do use it still and all the grass will die leaving a horrible mess making your rabbits dirty with mud, which will dry into their fur causing matts and sore skin.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I keep 2 netherland dwarfs in the thistle hall cage which is 2 storey n very big n a single rabbit in another thistle hall. However i felt like they still need room to sprint around so they have there own room in the house and have a 12ft (cir) run outside.

Now all 3 rabbits are bonded, the 2 thistle hall hutches will be pushed together and make one huge hutch which will be about 9ft along. Much more room for all of them.

Please DO listen to the advise given to you, no one here wants to have 'a dig' at you but they do know what they are on about and what is best for your animals. This is because alot of people on here are experienced/long term animal keepers and know how to keep an animal happy.

I have learnt my lesson after purchasing a small cage for my degus to live in and then realising they needed a bigger cage after looking around and seeing other peoples set ups on here, i decided it would be best for the degus to have a bigger cage and i got them one  x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Wind will blow the rain into the run and either way the ground will get wet. Rabbits hate getting wet so they will stay in the sheltered part of the hutch if theres any rain. When i lived with my mum and had a hutch with the rabbits having daytime access to the whole garden, they wouldn't set foot out of the hutch if there wad even the slightest drizzle. If they were already in the garden when rain started they would bolt for the hutch.
> 
> How big is the run under the hutch? When the ground gets wet it will become very muddy if your rabbits do use it still and all the grass will die leaving a horrible mess making your rabbits dirty with mud, which will dry into their fur causing matts and sore skin.


I'm not disagreeing that the OP needs to give her rabbits a large space but not all rabbits hate the rain - the three of mine are out no matter what the weather, when it rained heavily a few months back they spent all day sitting in the one part of their run that wasn't at all sheltered. The only time they go up to the hutch part of their home is for food and, in the winter, to sleep.
I lined their runs with hay so it never got muddy and made run covers that went on sometimes as well.

We've all said as much as we can to try to convince the Op (who is at her mothers mercy when it comes to this) that she will need a large space for them. She's either not listening or it's impossible because of her mother. All we can do now is advise her on how best to weatherproof the setup she already has (sounds like she already has the coop?) before she starts ignoring the thread and ends up with a totally unsuitable hutch.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I'm not disagreeing that the OP needs to give her rabbits a large space but not all rabbits hate the rain - the three of mine are out no matter what the weather, when it rained heavily a few months back they spent all day sitting in the one part of their run that wasn't at all sheltered. The only time they go up to the hutch part of their home is for food and, in the winter, to sleep.
> I lined their runs with hay so it never got muddy and made run covers that went on sometimes as well.
> 
> We've all said as much as we can to try to convince the Op (who is at her mothers mercy when it comes to this) that she will need a large space for them. She's either not listening or it's impossible because of her mother. All we can do now is advise her on how best to weatherproof the setup she already has (sounds like she already has the coop?) before she starts ignoring the thread and ends up with a totally unsuitable hutch.


I'm not saying all rabbits hate the rain but rabbits in general. Out of all the rabbits I've had one of them will quite happily sit in the rain all day even if we chase her in she'll just go back and sit in the rain after. All I'm trying to say is that its best to plan around rabbits that don't like the rain rather than hoping they do.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

If it rains put a water proof cover over it! Then they won't get wet


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

EffyJiggy said:


> Are you sure your male rabbits are going to get along? My friend recently bought 2 males rabbits which were brought up together from babies, and she had them netured but they started to fight so she had to seperate them, I would watch out for fights!! Everywhere recomends male and females together, but i have 2 unspayed females together who love each other, but they have a 8ft run and a shed, so lots of space! Why don't you buy a 8ft run and have a small hutch in there open at all times, or an Eglu for rabbits? They are quite expensive but last for ages, check out ebay  thats were i get all my runs and stuff from, its much cheaper or buy a large hutch and a fold up run, i used to use a 6ft fold up run for my buns, so you can fold it up when your not using it to save space, hutches are sooo expensive are not much space for buns to run around at all, so go for a hutch and a run, chickens coops can be expensive, look on ebay
> 
> Good luck - sorry for the essay hope it helps


I have 3 neutered bucks and one doe that happily live together, as long as they are bonded properly some buns are fine. Your does should be spayed, 80% unspayed does develop cancer of the uterus.

You need to be careful about rabbits getting wet, they get a chill very easily, they dont always know whats best for them!! A brief shower is not too bad but they should always have plenty of shelter.


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

crofty said:


> I have 3 neutered bucks and one doe that happily live together, as long as they are bonded properly some buns are fine. Your does should be spayed, 80% unspayed does develop cancer of the uterus.
> 
> You need to be careful about rabbits getting wet, they get a chill very easily, they dont always know whats best for them!! A brief shower is not too bad but they should always have plenty of shelter.


Thats great that yours live together happily, we are getting them spayed in a couple of weeks


----------



## aimeegibbs (Nov 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> no they wont be stuck inside :/ cos the run on the chicken coop is UNDER the bed, so its all coverd, they will have accses to it all the time, so I don't know where u got the whole "on days when it is raining and if your mum wont let you bring them inside to play, they will be stuck in that hutch" from :/ x


Well I got it from your previous post about your mother buying the hutch- im trying to help you not argue with you! With limited resources like yourself, i dont suggest housing 3 rabbits in a coup, and no matter how large you THINK the chicken coup is, keeping the rabbits in their rain or shine is not a good idea- maybe its just me, but i like to spend quality time with my rabbit. I dont think its fair for them to stuck in there. Maybe your should have thought of this beforew you got 3 rabbits- if you leave them alone all the time like you plan to this will be disasterous. 
Were only trying to help like you asked.


----------



## aimeegibbs (Nov 4, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> I'm not disagreeing that the OP needs to give her rabbits a large space but not all rabbits hate the rain - the three of mine are out no matter what the weather, when it rained heavily a few months back they spent all day sitting in the one part of their run that wasn't at all sheltered. The only time they go up to the hutch part of their home is for food and, in the winter, to sleep.
> I lined their runs with hay so it never got muddy and made run covers that went on sometimes as well.
> 
> We've all said as much as we can to try to convince the Op (who is at her mothers mercy when it comes to this) that she will need a large space for them. She's either not listening or it's impossible because of her mother. All we can do now is advise her on how best to weatherproof the setup she already has (sounds like she already has the coop?) before she starts ignoring the thread and ends up with a totally unsuitable hutch.


I totally aggree with this. But why get rabbits if you cant look after them or dont know how to? This is so frustrating!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

aimeegibbs said:


> Well I got it from your previous post about your mother buying the hutch- im trying to help you not argue with you! With limited resources like yourself, i dont suggest housing 3 rabbits in a coup, and no matter how large you THINK the chicken coup is, keeping the rabbits in their rain or shine is not a good idea- maybe its just me, but i like to spend quality time with my rabbit. I dont think its fair for them to stuck in there. Maybe your should have thought of this beforew you got 3 rabbits- if you leave them alone all the time like you plan to this will be disasterous.
> Were only trying to help like you asked.


Completely agree with this.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I can looks after my rabbits! im trying to live up to the very high expectations of you guys, with all these massive hutches and sheds! when in reality they don't need great big sheds! sheds were NOT built for rabbits, hutches were! every other person I no with rabbits apart from a select few people on here keep their rabbits in hutches! yes its great for them to have space but thats what runs are for! you keep them in the hutch over night and out in the run during the daytime, weather permitting.

I know you guys are trying to help, but everything I suggest gets thrown back at me! If I had my way I would have them in a big space, but unfortunetly its not my way! and others of you who live with parents will know, they have the final say! I have suggested to her a wendy house instead of a shed, and she said no, so ive now suggested buying 2 big hutches and knocking them through to make 1 bigg hutch, mum dosn't mind the lentgh cos it can slot on the patio but she dosn't want it to wide so it takes up to much room! 

and no I havn't bought anything yet, because they need to be neuted and bonded before we by the big hutch for all 3 to live! x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The simple fact is rabbits need space and lots of it. Three rabbits living together need a lot more than a hutch can give. All these rabbit hutches you see for sale are designed around the old fashioned ways of having one rabbit kept on its own at the bottom of a garden with little attention.

We've moved on since those times and want to give our rabbits the best possible option for space, it just so happens that sheds have become ideal for this purpose with the ability to customise and expand.

I think to be able to help you any further you need to speak to your mum and ask her outright what sort of size is she willing to allow you to have for the rabbits. By RSPCA standards the absolute minimum for a pair of average size rabbits is 6ft just for the hutch area thats not even taking a run into consideration so you would need even bigger for three to live, the minimum sizing for a run by RSPCA standards is 6ft by 4ft. If your mum isn't willing or able to allow you at least this for the hutch alone then I would seriously consider rehoming at least one of them. The average size wendy house is 4ft by 4ft, this works out a similar area to the hutch space alone so if your mum isn't willing to allow that space I would be looking for a new home for bunnies.

I'm sorry to sound so harsh but we're all trying to help. Yes most of us use a shed rather than a hutch but we all want to see our rabbits happy and that won't happen in a small hutch with no room to run.

Watch this for an idea of how much space a happy rabbit needs to run
YouTube - The REAL "Energizer Bunny"

For now, I would get the tape measure out and with your mum measure up the area she's willing to allow then we can go from there with the dimensions you can use.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Kammie said:


> The simple fact is rabbits need space and lots of it. Three rabbits living together need a lot more than a hutch can give. All these rabbit hutches you see for sale are designed around the old fashioned ways of having one rabbit kept on its own at the bottom of a garden with little attention.
> 
> We've moved on since those times and want to give our rabbits the best possible option for space, it just so happens that sheds have become ideal for this purpose with the ability to customise and expand.
> 
> ...


you say rspca recommed such and such, yet on all the programmes on tv where they rspca go visit people who keep rabbits in small hutches they say there fine :/

anyway..

i'll keep on at my mum, n see what happens, nothing can happen till like sept anyway cos were going on holiday in aug and then need to get them all done, the only other option is to keep them all single, but I really don't wanna do that cos they love being together! Or keep them seperate but make sure there all neuted and bonded so they can run in the garden together and then go in there seperate hutches at night :/

she didnt say no the buying 2 hutches and knocking them into one, so i'll try see what she says :/ can't keep on to muc or she gets stroppy! xx


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hmmm.... im going to stick the knife in.... :frown:

Kammie - i know the rspca recommend the space, but sometimes its not always possible to afford / accommodate space etc. 

I respect that every one has opinions, and that everyone is intitled to share these too... 

Its been brought up several times in posts over the months ive been a member that when advice / ideas are sought after sometimes can lead new members to be intimidated due to very high expectations and opinions of members of the forum ... 

From an outsider (eg not commented on this post as of yet) and just reading through it - i wouldn't feel comfortable sharing my comments on this post.

Being a 21 year old that lives at home i can see your "catch 24 emilie"

i hope no-one takes offence to this just thought i would try and enlighten the situation.

:blush:


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> when in reality they don't need great big sheds! sheds were NOT built for rabbits, hutches were! ......... you keep them in the hutch over night and out in the run during the daytime, weather permitting.


Rabbits do need a very large space. It's the reason many of us have sheds and large hutches, so that they have the space to properly exercise. 
You know what? fields and burrows are the ideal home for a rabbit. Hutches became their homes back in the days when people didn't give a crap about animal welfare and got a bunny as a status symbol or something to stroke them they felt like it. 
Which do you think is closer to a burrow, a hutch or a shed and large run? Now tell me which you think is the most suitable. 
until very recently my rabbits were in the willow palace with an attached run and I think that was adequate housing. without the attached run it wouldn't have been because rabbits are most active before I'm even awake and in all honesty when it was wet I know I wouldn't have bothered to go and let them out in the run. 
if you're keeping them in a hutch then access to the run has to be AT LEAST four hours a day every day, whether it's bad weather or not. You can't just say "oh, it's wet today. I'll leave them shut in" and ideally a run will be attached 24/7 so that they can exercise when they want to, not when you want them to.



> I know you guys are trying to help, but everything I suggest gets thrown back at me! If I had my way I would have them in a big space, but unfortunetly its not my way! and others of you who live with parents will know, they have the final say! I have suggested to her a wendy house instead of a shed, and she said no, so ive now suggested buying 2 big hutches and knocking them through to make 1 bigg hutch, mum dosn't mind the lentgh cos it can slot on the patio but she dosn't want it to wide so it takes up to much room!


I agree with kammie that you need to get your mum to measure out the space that she will let you have. 
If it's not enough space to have a hutch of minimum 8x2ft and a run of minimum 6x6 then you simply do not have the facilities to keep rabbits.

I was on your side until your last post. I understand that not everyone has ideal resources for bunnies and I feel a coop is ok as a hutch base as long as it's got a cover on it and there is a run attached. But that last post just showed that you value your own wants over the needs of your rabbits.
Instead of responding positively towards my suggestion of weatherproofing a coop and trying to work out some way of keeping your rabbits in good conditions you've chosen to argue with people on the basic needs of your pets!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> Hmmm.... im going to stick the knife in.... :frown:
> 
> Kammie - i know the rspca recommend the space, but sometimes its not always possible to afford / accommodate space etc.
> 
> ...


I know not everyone can go out and buy the perfect bunny shed but we all want whats best for the bunnies hence we tend to advice the best rather than the adequate. Thats why I asked for measurements of what her mum would be willing to allow so we can go from there and know what kind of space we're looking at in general.

Em, ask your mum to go out in the garden with you with a tape measure and get her to physically measure the area she would allow you to give for the rabbits for both hutch and run. Let us know the measurements and we can try to think of something more suitable within that space. Tell her to igore the item itself where hutch, shed, wendy house and just get the numbers. Also check with her if there would be a height restriction on the hutch/run as well, we may be able to help design something that can be home built to give maximum space using height rather than just ground space alone.

I hope that makes more sense now.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> Rabbits do need a very large space. It's the reason many of us have sheds and large hutches, so that they have the space to properly exercise.
> You know what? fields and burrows are the ideal home for a rabbit. Hutches became their homes back in the days when people didn't give a crap about animal welfare and got a bunny as a status symbol or something to stroke them they felt like it.
> Which do you think is closer to a burrow, a hutch or a shed and large run? Now tell me which you think is the most suitable.
> until very recently my rabbits were in the willow palace with an attached run and I think that was adequate housing. without the attached run it wouldn't have been because rabbits are most active before I'm even awake and in all honesty when it was wet I know I wouldn't have bothered to go and let them out in the run.
> ...


sorry, I didnt see the bit about u saying a coop is okay, most other people jump on me and said no straight away! most people said that a coop dosn't have enough bed area, even tho they will be allowed out in the main coop area 24/7 and we would board up the side of the coop against the fence, and on 1 of the ends! 
then we had the idea of running like a big tube out of the coop, to the run we are making then under the trampolene so during the day they can hop back and forth to the coop and the run x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Kammie said:


> I know not everyone can go out and buy the perfect bunny shed but we all want whats best for the bunnies hence we tend to advice the best rather than the adequate. Thats why I asked for measurements of what her mum would be willing to allow so we can go from there and know what kind of space we're looking at in general.
> 
> Em, ask your mum to go out in the garden with you with a tape measure and get her to physically measure the area she would allow you to give for the rabbits for both hutch and run. Let us know the measurements and we can try to think of something more suitable within that space. Tell her to igore the item itself where hutch, shed, wendy house and just get the numbers. Also check with her if there would be a height restriction on the hutch/run as well, we may be able to help design something that can be home built to give maximum space using height rather than just ground space alone.
> 
> I hope that makes more sense now.


I have designed the most AMAZING hutch type thing but, mum said its so big aha, i think shes okay with it running along the edge of the patio so thts about *goes to measure* about 7 foot long by 3 1/2-4foot long :/ and she wants to no higher than like standard window sill height, but won't foget they will have acess to a run under the trampolene to, I'll try scan my ideal hutch in aha! mind u the one i've designed is more of a fantasy wish hutch aha it would cost hundreds to build!! x


----------



## aimeegibbs (Nov 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> sorry, I didnt see the bit about u saying a coop is okay, most other people jump on me and said no straight away! most people said that a coop dosn't have enough bed area, even tho they will be allowed out in the main coop area 24/7 and we would board up the side of the coop against the fence, and on 1 of the ends!
> then we had the idea of running like a big tube out of the coop, to the run we are making then under the trampolene so during the day they can hop back and forth to the coop and the run x


Hey Em, dont be sensitive as its only help were providing- remember we were all in your shoes as we all want the best for our animals! And i see your trying to do your best, arent you?
And, I also live with my parent. But, I had saved enough money and got enough advice to be able to house and maintain my Prince! I think your the same (obviously, depending on your age the money issue is different) but I think you should be proud your putting your focus on an animal and finding whats best for it rather than other things people your age may be doing!
My giant c. is in a hutch/shed & attached run, although he is only there fore the summer months, he is a house rabbit- therefore he has the full control of our house!!
I think its fantastic your trying to do your best, but I wonder where you are getting your rabbits from?
*Because I know from experiance the RSPCA will ask for evidence of housing and will reject you if it isnt suitable, and a good breeder should do the same. So this would be a good place to get advice too!*


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

aimeegibbs said:


> Hey Em, dont be sensitive as its only help were providing- remember we were all in your shoes as we all want the best for our animals! And i see your trying to do your best, arent you?
> And, I also live with my parent. But, I had saved enough money and got enough advice to be able to house and maintain my Prince! I think your the same (obviously, depending on your age the money issue is different) but I think you should be proud your putting your focus on an animal and finding whats best for it rather than other things people your age may be doing!
> My giant c. is in a hutch/shed & attached run, although he is only there fore the summer months, he is a house rabbit- therefore he has the full control of our house!!
> I think its fantastic your trying to do your best, but I wonder where you are getting your rabbits from?
> *Because I know from experiance the RSPCA will ask for evidence of housing and will reject you if it isnt suitable, and a good breeder should do the same. So this would be a good place to get advice too!*


yhhh, i'd love to have the best housing for them but sometimes you have to have what u can rather than what you want!

and im 19 but don't work cos im ill, so at the moment my mum pays for everything, untill i get sorted, and I don't leave the ouse much so I spend almost everyday with the animals.

one of the rabbits is from a rescue from the vet, he was dumbed there one night so we took him in, 2 are from a local well its called a pet shop, but its not really a pet shop, not like the big chains ones its a very small shop in the village run by a vet, we take in rescues from them when we have room, and the other one was from [email protected] cos he was a lionhead in with 2 lops and I new a person would only buy 2 possible the 2 lops cos they look the same so I had the lionhead-Albert! 
xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

here is the 'fantasy' hutch ive designed aha I DON'T know any of the mesurements lol so could make it any size, I'd love this but litrally ould cost hundreds to make 

NB the side door top right didnt scan but its just mesh with a small door for accses to a run x


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks great!  I understand about the whole parent thing as im 17 living at home at the mo, my bunnies have only been in their shed since we moved and i claimed it haha as it was nice and new, but now it's summer they have a 8ft run and a small hutch which they can go in whenever. Have you looked on ebay or google for anything? You should be able to find something sort of similar to your design.

LARGE CHICKEN COOP RUN HOUSE PLUS ACCESSORIES RABBIT on eBay (end time 20-Jul-10 19:15:22 BST)

i found this on ebay, it's like that coop you showed earlier but with an added run, maybe you could do something like that


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> sorry, I didnt see the bit about u saying a coop is okay, most other people jump on me and said no straight away! most people said that a coop dosn't have enough bed area, even tho they will be allowed out in the main coop area 24/7 and we would board up the side of the coop against the fence, and on 1 of the ends!
> then we had the idea of running like a big tube out of the coop, to the run we are making then under the trampolene so during the day they can hop back and forth to the coop and the run x


That sounds really good! What size is the trampoline? I saw a converted trampoline run once and it was such a fantastic space for the bunnies.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

BattleKat said:


> That sounds really good! What size is the trampoline? I saw a converted trampoline run once and it was such a fantastic space for the bunnies.


its 12foot, its still a useable trampolene, were going to but like mesh round it than can be removed when my siblings use it, they rabs will be in there like 7-4 everyday cos there as school my siblings not the rabbits aha so you think a chicken coop would be okay?? my mums friend is gettin rid of one for like pence, so may see what size that is and get it x


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> its 12foot, its still a useable trampolene, were going to but like mesh round it than can be removed when my siblings use it, they rabs will be in there like 7-4 everyday cos there as school my siblings not the rabbits aha so you think a chicken coop would be okay?? my mums friend is gettin rid of one for like pence, so may see what size that is and get it x


It depends how big the run part and the sleeping areas are but I don't understand the big problem with them tbh as long as they have a good overall space and get enough exercise. You could always add to it in the way effyjig's link illustrated as you get the funds.

I mean, they're not ideal but you need to work with the constraints you have and if you can get one cheap from this woman that gives you some money left over to do the run - whereas you may end up spending more on a smaller hutch and having no money left for extensions.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> its 12foot, its still a useable trampolene, were going to but like mesh round it than can be removed when my siblings use it, they rabs will be in there like 7-4 everyday cos there as school my siblings not the rabbits aha so you think a chicken coop would be okay?? my mums friend is gettin rid of one for like pence, so may see what size that is and get it x


What sort of mesh would you use around the trampoline? rabbits chew remember so it has to be strong and nothing plastic or nylon can be used as one bite would break it so they would escape.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Kammie said:


> What sort of mesh would you use around the trampoline? rabbits chew remember so it has to be strong and nothing plastic or nylon can be used as one bite would break it so they would escape.


is chicken wire okay? x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Here's a 3 tier rabbit hutch I myself am considering to buy for my future buns
Outdoor Rabbit Hutches | Rabbit Hutches For Sale | Indoor Rabbit Hutch | Outdoor Rabbit Hutch and Rabbit Runs - Stylish Hutch Designs for your Rabbits Home..

I warn you, it's a little expensive! x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Here's a 3 tier rabbit hutch I myself am considering to buy for my future buns
> Outdoor Rabbit Hutches | Rabbit Hutches For Sale | Indoor Rabbit Hutch | Outdoor Rabbit Hutch and Rabbit Runs - Stylish Hutch Designs for your Rabbits Home..
> 
> I warn you, it's a little expensive! x


awww thts a good hutch but yhh eek very expensive!! lol x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Emmiiee said:


> awww thts a good hutch but yhh eek very expensive!! lol x


Haha, yeah I thought that would be a slight problem! It might have reduced in price, but it's still pricey


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> is chicken wire okay? x


Chicken wire breaks easily and can be chewed through by rabbis and foxes. Welded mesh is the best bet, you can get it from B&Q in rolls and its much stronger.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> That sounds really good! What size is the trampoline? I saw a converted trampoline run once and it was such a fantastic space for the bunnies.


My bunnies have a converted trampoline run :thumbup: they love it! x


----------

